# Logitech G930



## Liistefano (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Forum 

Da ich mir das G930 kaufen möchte wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand das Headset hat und mir sagen kann wie es mit den folgenden dingen aussieht.
-Reichweite
-Akkulaufzeit
-Soundquali
-Gewicht , Tragekomfort

Bitte kommt nicht damit das ein Kopfhöhrer + Ansteckmikro besser ist.

Mfg Liistefano


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

Reichweite:
Laut Amaazon bis zu 12 Meter
Akuulaufzeit:
Bis zu 10 Stunden - kommt denke ich auch auf Beanspruchung an.


> Lange Akkulaufzeit und problemloses Aufladen
> 
> Mit einer Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 10 Stunden* sind Sie für Spielesitzungen von epischer Länge bestens gerüstet.
> Und wenn es dann doch mal nötig wird, das Headset zu laden, ermöglicht das ein universelles Mikro-USB-Kabel – sogar während des Spiels! Danach kann das Kabel aufgewickelt und in der Ladestation untergebracht werden.
> * Varriert je nach je nach Nutzung des Geräts, Einstellungen und Umgebungsbedingungen



Gewicht: 435g
Logitech G930 Wireless Gaming Headset - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Das meiste erfährt mabn schon durch googln.
Klang ist subjektiv. in Games sicherlich ok, in Filem etc ist das Surround auch recht realitsisch - gemessen an meinem G35 - für Musik kann ichs aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Liistefano (2. Juli 2011)

Naja nur weil Logitech sagt das es 10 Stunden hält oder 12 Meter Reichweite hat muss es ja nich stimmen.
Deswegen find ich Meinungen von Benutzern besser.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

Den besten Eindruck kannst du dir selbst am besten machen.
Also überlegen, bestellen, probieren und ebi nichtgefallen innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgeben.


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich rate dringend vom Kauf ab, da man für das Geld einen sehr viel besseren Hifi Kopfhörer bekommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich einen Vogelschreck unter den Helm geschossen hat mag es toll klingen, ich würde von dem Zeugs die Finger lassen. Lieber einen normalen Kopfhörer mit ev. einer gescheiten Soundkarte und ein Tischmicro falls man etwas Bewegungsfreiheit haben will. Auch ist 7.1 eher Sinnfrei da es dafür kaum Material gibt


----------



## PEG96 (2. Juli 2011)

Für 115€ gibt es schon richtig feine Kopfhörer, bspw. den AKG K530 oder den Creative Aurvana Live!, Sennheiser HD 558 iGrado oder auch den AKG K272Hd.
Der letzte ist für mich der beste.
Je nachdem welchen kh du dir holst, kannst du eventuell noch eine Xonar DG bzw, DX hoken, wobei es sinnvoller ist mehr in den Kh zu investieren.
Zu einem der o.g. Kopfhörer kannst du dir dann ein Ansteckmikro deiner Wahl nehmen, die nehmen sich alle nichts bis extrem wenig.
Ganz wichitg ist, dass du Probehörst, den Klang ist etwas extrem subjektives.


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich würde so viele wie möglich aus dieser Liste hören:

*60€ bis 130€*
- AKG K 272 HD
- Ultrasone HFI-580
- Ultrasone PRO 550

*130€ bis 200€*
- AKG K 601
- AKG K 701
- beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm
- beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO
- Ultrasone HFI-780
- Ultrasone HFI-2400
- Sennheiser HD 598
- Shure SRH840 
- AKG K 271 MK II 
- Audio-Technica ATH-M50
- Audio-Technica ATH-Pro700

Persönlich mag ich die AKG am liebsten. Was _dir_ gefällt, musst _du_ schon _selbst_ herausfinden.  Hör dir ruhig auch mal die teureren Modelle an! So kannst du einschätzen, ob dir der Aufpreis nicht doch wert ist.




> Bitte kommt nicht damit das ein Kopfhöhrer + Ansteckmikro besser ist.


Tja, es ist aber leider so, daß gegen kein Gamingheadset dagegen eine Chance hat.


----------



## thysol (2. Juli 2011)

Ich wuerde dir ganz klar vom Logitech G930 abraten. Das ist ueberteuerter Schrott. Nimm lieber eine Asus Xonar DX + AKG 530 + Tischmikrofon.

Ich sind meine Empfehlungen:

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

AKG K 530 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## xenos1 (2. Juli 2011)

Liistefano schrieb:


> Bitte kommt nicht damit das ein Kopfhöhrer + Ansteckmikro besser ist.


 
Was daran habt ihr nicht verstanden?  Es ist ganz egal was jemand über ein Headset wissen möchte, sofort kommen alle an und sagen das Headsets Schrott sind und wollen irgendein KH + Mic andrehen ...
Lasst ihn doch, wenn er ein Headset möchte, das Geld dafür hat und es sich kaufen möchte ist doch in Ordnung, ist seine Entscheidung. Er wollte lediglich ein paar Infos sammeln bezüglich seiner 4 angesprochenen Punkte ...
Und er wird sich nicht grundlos ein *Wireless *Headset ausgesucht haben, da bringen ihm die Kabelgebundenen Empfehlungen von euch nicht viel  


Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nach langem Hin und Her das G35 gekauft Das ist ja gleiche Headset wie das G930 bloß mit Kabel. Bis jetzt viel mir nichts negatives bei dem Teil auf ... 
Der Tragekomfort ist klasse, es ist relativ leicht (ok, hier wird das G930 etwas schwerer sein dank des Akkus) und der Sound reicht (für mich) vollkommen aus. Dieser wird für Musikfanatiker vielleicht nicht gut genug sein aber wer sich das G35/G930 kauft, der wird es hauptsächlich fürs Zocken nutzen wollen, und dafür ist das Teil perfekt  Es bietet viele kleine Zusatzfunktionen wie die 3 individuell belegbaren G-Tasten, man kann das Headset an der linken Ohrmuschel bedienen (Mic muten, lauter/leiser, Surround an/aus, G-Tasten), was viel praktischer ist als so ein scheis Bedienteil mitten im Kabel hängen zu haben und das Voicemorphing (kann man in der Software einstellen) macht aufm TS oder bei Skype besonders Spaß und macht einfach nur Laune  Und das Mic gibt deine Stimme super wieder ...

Aber es wäre wirklich am besten, dass du das Headset einfach mal bestellst und selber testest (aber beim Öffnen den Aufkleber nicht kaputt machen xD) bzw. dir sämtliche Tests zu anschaust 

Und sorry, aber wer sagt das das G930 Schrott sein soll, der hat doch selbst keine Ahnung davon o.O


----------



## PEG96 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich sage mal ganz dreist, das ich und einige andere mehr Ahnung als du haben, wenn man nämlich keine vergleichsmöglichkeit hat, empfindet man selbst den größten Schrott als super toll.
BTW Tests sagen gar nichts aus, einige tester befinden bspw auch das ein logitech x210 einen tollen Bass haben. 
Falls der Te unbedingt wireless haben will, würde ich mal in die sennheiser rs Reihe schauen.


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2011)

> Und sorry, aber wer sagt das das G930 Schrott sein soll, der hat doch selbst keine Ahnung davon o.O


Und wer so überschwänglich wie du über Gamingmist reveriert, der hat mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch niemals einen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer zum Zocken eingesetzt.




> Ich sage mal ganz dreist, das ich und einige andere mehr Ahnung  als du haben, wenn man nämlich keine vergleichsmöglichkeit hat,  empfindet man selbst den größten Schrott als super toll.​


Sign! Besonders den letzten Teil.


----------



## xenos1 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich sonderlich Ahnung davon habe oder gar mehr wie ihr ihr  

Aber geht doch einfach mal *NUR* auf die Fragestellung des Autors ein und beachtet das was er schreibt, denn er wollte nichts darüber wissen, dass KH + Ansteckmikros besser sind ... Und wenn man zur Fragestellung nicht direktes beisteuern kann braucht man garnicht erst antworten 

Wie gesagt, er wollte nur ein paar Infos zu dem Headset haben. Aber nein, sobald ihr irgendwo Headset lest kommt sofort das Headsets ******* sind und "nimm doch lieber ein KH und ein Ansteckmikro". Mag sein das diese Variante besseren Sound bietet, aber was bringt das, wenn er Autor das einfach nicht möchte? Wenn er einfach nur was zum Zocken braucht, für Lans o.ä. ist er damit definitiv nicht schlecht bedient....


----------



## thysol (2. Juli 2011)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Aber geht doch einfach mal *NUR* auf die Fragestellung des Autors ein und beachtet das was er schreibt, denn er wollte nichts darüber wissen, dass KH + Ansteckmikros besser sind ... Und wenn man zur Fragestellung nicht direktes beisteuern kann braucht man garnicht erst antworten



Wenn er mal probehoeren wuerde dann wuerde er wahrscheinlich seine Meinung aendern und auf Wireless verzichten.



xenos1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er wollte nur ein paar Infos zu dem Headset haben. Aber nein, sobald ihr irgendwo Headset lest kommt sofort das Headsets ******* sind und "nimm doch lieber ein KH und ein Ansteckmikro". Mag sein das diese Variante besseren Sound bietet, aber was bringt das, wenn er Autor das einfach nicht möchte? Wenn er einfach nur was zum Zocken braucht, für Lans o.ä. ist er damit definitiv nicht schlecht bedient....


 
Naja, wofuer braucht der TE ueberhaupt wireless? Wenn er wuesste wie viel ein Hifi-Kopfhoerer besser klingt als der Logischrott wuerde wahrscheinlich das Wireless ihm gar nicht mehr so wichtig sein.


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2011)

> Naja, wofuer braucht der TE ueberhaupt wireless? Wenn er wuesste wie  viel ein Hifi-Kopfhoerer besser klingt als der Logischrott wuerde  wahrscheinlich das Wireless ihm gar nicht mehr so wichtig sein.


So siehts aus.


----------



## Liistefano (2. Juli 2011)

Es mag zwar sein das Kh + Ansteckmikro besseren Sound bietet. Aber erstens stört mich dan dieses Kabelgedöns und ich bin jetzt auch nich so der Soundfanatiker. Ich werde mir jetzt aber einfach mal das G930 bestellen und wenns mir dann nicht gefällt wieder zurückschicken. 

MfG Liistefano


----------



## Kenny1871 (2. Juli 2011)

also ich hatte 2 tage auf ner lanparty von unsrem sponsor auch das Logitech G930 headset.. muss schon sagen echt tolles teil... sitz gut und der klang is auch super. aber für den preis muss ich auch sagen hab ich schon andre getestet die besser waren bzw. billigere die gleichgut waren. bei logitech zahlt man halt immer 20 euro mehr für den namen hab ich irgendwie die erfahrung gemacht. aber wenn du das geld ausgeben willst wirst du denk ich nicht entäuscht sein.


----------



## Liistefano (2. Juli 2011)

Naja mit dem G930 hätte ich den meine Logitech Serie komplett.
G19
G700 
fehlt nur noch G930


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2011)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das ich sonderlich Ahnung davon habe oder gar mehr wie ihr ihr
> 
> Aber geht doch einfach mal *NUR* auf die Fragestellung des Autors ein und beachtet das was er schreibt, denn er wollte nichts darüber wissen, dass KH + Ansteckmikros besser sind ... Und wenn man zur Fragestellung nicht direktes beisteuern kann braucht man garnicht erst antworten
> 
> Wie gesagt, er wollte nur ein paar Infos zu dem Headset haben. Aber nein, sobald ihr irgendwo Headset lest kommt sofort das Headsets ******* sind und "nimm doch lieber ein KH und ein Ansteckmikro". Mag sein das diese Variante besseren Sound bietet, aber was bringt das, wenn er Autor das einfach nicht möchte? Wenn er einfach nur was zum Zocken braucht, für Lans o.ä. ist er damit definitiv nicht schlecht bedient....



Ich lasse jetzt mal bewußt den berühmten Satz weg, aber es es ist ein öffentliches Forum wo jeder seine Meinung / Erfahrung einbringen kann. Es ist ja nicht verboten jemanden vor einem Fehlgriff zu schützen. Ich selber besaß schon einige Logitech Produkte aus aus dem Soundbereich und der Klang war für den Preis mehr als bescheiden ( und ja ich habe genug Vergleichsmaterial zur Hand )


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Liistefano schrieb:


> Es mag zwar sein das Kh + Ansteckmikro besseren Sound bietet. Aber erstens stört mich dan dieses Kabelgedöns und ich bin jetzt auch nich so der Soundfanatiker. Ich werde mir jetzt aber einfach mal das G930 bestellen und wenns mir dann nicht gefällt wieder zurückschicken.
> 
> MfG Liistefano


 Bestell dir doch bei Thomann Cyberstore noch einen AKG K601 als Vergleich! Was hast du schon zu verlieren? Du zahlst keinen Versand und hast 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Liistefano (3. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand das Razer Carcharias und könnte mir ein Vergleich der Soundqualität sagen. 
Denn zurzeit besitze ich das Razer Carcharias.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du zu meinem Vorschlag?


----------



## Liistefano (3. Juli 2011)

Hmm ich möchte erstmal jetzt das G930 bestellen und testen wenn es mir dann nicht gefällt. Werd ich mir mal eure Vorschläge mit Kh + Ansteckmikro nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Audiogeräte muss man 1:1 gegeneinander testen, da das Gehirn nur ~45 Sekunden in der Lage ist, detaillierte Klangeindrücke zu speichern. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, daß du du das Logitech in einem 1:1 Vergleich nicht mehr anrühren würdest.

Darauf verwette ich mein komplette Soundequipment (~1400€ wert) und meinen Rechner.


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2011)

Ganz schoen mutig wenn man bedenkt das akg nicht jedermanns sache ist...


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Kein Kopfhörer ist jedermanns Sache.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich mich aber sehr über nen kleinen Bericht freuen.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aus der selben Preisklasse, wird dieser bericht vermutlich überaus positiv ausfallen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Es geht mir eher um subjektive Dinge wie Tragekomfort etc.
Ich meine das Teil ist mit knapp 450g schon ne Wucht.

Ich hab selber nen G35 und kann sagen das es zwar zum Zocken ganz gut ist aber eigentlich nicht das richtige HS für mich, da ich gern Musik höre.
Sobald ich das nächste mal etwas mehr Geld habe werde ich auch auf Kopfhörer bzw gute Boxen und Soka wechseln - bevor ich mir das jetzt wieder anhören muss 
Übrigens empfehle ich selbiges auch fast nur noch.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Und sorry, aber wer sagt das das G930 Schrott sein soll, der hat doch selbst keine Ahnung davon o.O


 
Das behaupte ich allerdings auch mal, dass es Schrott ist. Wenn man den Preis ansieht. Für ein Drittel sähe es schon wieder anders aus. Dann wäre das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis halbwegs im Lot...


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

@nfsgame: Damn right.


			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Audiogeräte muss man 1:1 gegeneinander testen, da das Gehirn nur ~45  Sekunden in der Lage ist, detaillierte Klangeindrücke zu speichern.


Ebenso right 
Also schau dir mal etwas an, was die Leute mit gutem Soundequipment gut nennen. Du willst garnicht wissen wie ich iBuds finde, seitdem ich meinen Beyerdynamic DT880 habe. Man muss erst einmal etwas besseres gehört haben, um zu merken, was man da für einen Bullshit hatte 

Mfg, ice


----------



## xenos1 (3. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das behaupte ich allerdings auch mal, dass es  Schrott ist. Wenn man den Preis ansieht. Für ein Drittel sähe es schon  wieder anders aus. Dann wäre das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis halbwegs im  Lot...



Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber es ist sicherlich kein Schrott. Nur weil es für weniger Geld besseres gibt muss es nicht gleich der größte Mist sein. Ein Headset ist für mich erst Schrott wenn so garnichts dran stimmt, sprich Sound, Mic, Tragekomfort ... Und bei diesem Headset ist bei weitem nicht alles schlecht  Beziehungsweise würde ich gerne wissen, warum es eurer Meinung nach Schrott sein soll 

Aber das ist ja sowieso egal, es entspricht nicht euren Vorstellungen und Wünschen (-> Hifi-Sound), also wirds niedergemacht .... Aber das Headset entspricht nun mal den Vorstellungen tausender anderer nicht-Hifi-Freaks, die glücklich und vollkommen zufrieden damit sind. Es wurde nun mal nicht fürs Musik hören gebaut, sondern rein fürs Zocken


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Tragekomfort finde ich besch... eiden, da selbst meine mikroskopischen Ohren überall anecken. Und wenn ein wesentlich günstigerer Hörer weitaus besser klingt, dann kann man meiner Meinung nach durchaus sagen, dass es einfach konkurrenzlos mies ist. Oder sag mir mal, warum man mehr für weniger Gegenleistung bezahlen sollte.


			
				xenos1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde nun mal nicht fürs Musik hören gebaut, sondern rein fürs Zocken


Du erklärst mir bitte mal, was einen KH für Musik und einen für Gaming unterscheidet.



Möchtest du nicht Hifi? Hifi=High Fidelity=Hohe (Klang-)Treue
Also sagst du dass es sich nicht so anhören muss, wie es normal ist?


Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Ein Headset kann nicht unterscheiden, was gerade wiedergegeben wird. Wenn Musik darauf nicht stimmt, dann wird der Spielesound auch nicht so wiedergegeben wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

Und die meisten Besitzer von dem Teil finden es nur gut, weil sie noch nie etwas besseres gehört haben und dadurch keinerlei Vergleich haben.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

@Iceman und nfsgame

Ganze meine Meinung.


----------



## Malborex (4. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte auch noch mal hinzufügen für den TE das mein gerade erst erworbener Phillips SHP1900 Kopfhörer für 9,99(Angebot bei Mediamarkt) vom Klang genauso ist wie das Roccat Kave.
Nur um mal die klangliche Qualität dieser Gamingheadsets hervorzuheben.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## Liistefano (4. Juli 2011)

Zurzeit besitze ich noch das Razer Carcharias was mir gut gefällt jedenfalls in Sachen Soundqualität und das Carcharias wird ja auch als Gamer-HS beworben.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Weil du keinen Vergleich hasst.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Ich sags nochmal: Bestell dir einen Hifi Kopfhörer bei Thomann Cyberstore als Vergleich! Dir wird die Kinnlade runterklappen, wie gut Musik und Spiele klingen können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2011)

" Gaming " ist doch nur reinstes Marketing, du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht das dort bestimmte Treiber drin sind. Wenn ich keine Kotletts mehr verkaufen kann schneide ich das Fett ab und nenn die Schnitzel.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Lol, geiler Vergleich!  Aber recht hast du.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

So jetzt misch ich mich mal auch wider ein. Ist ja so das ich mir vor ein paar Tagen das g35 gekauft habe und muss sagen das es in Bezug auf Verarbeitung und Trage Komfort erste Sahne ist. Der Klang ist bei einem gleich teuren HiFi Kopfhörer ohne Frage besser. Nur finde ich das das G35 zum zocken völlig ausreicht und durch die Bedien Elemente super zu bedienen ist.

Ich bereue die 95€ die ich ausgegeben habe absolut nicht, kannst nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

"Es gibt bestimmt besseres für das selbe Geld, aber ich empfehle es trotzdem, weil es ja ausreicht." 
WTF?!
Und übrigens die Verarbeitung grenzt an ein Verbrechen, was ich da schon für Defekte gesehen habe

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Das ist die selbe. Logik, mit der sich viele zwischen einem 10€ essen bei mcdonalds und einem gleich teuren,viel besserem im Italiener um die Ecke entscheiden...


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn hier los?! Jemand stellt eine Frage, definiert für ihn wichtige Anhaltspunkte und bittet sogar um Ausschluss bestimmter Eckdaten/Meinungen und ihr ignoriert die eigentliche Frage, unterstellt ihm fehlendes Wissen/Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und beharrt dauerhaft auf eurer Sichtweise der Dinge...

Ganz egal wieviel Ahnung einer hat, soetwas ist alles andere als nett (auch wenn so gemeint) und gehört sich einfach nicht.

Ich finde das G930 zwar klanglich auch nicht berauschend, aber es gehört zu den besten kabellosen Headsets und wenn, sollte man es auch nur in dieser Kategorie vergleichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Jep seh ich genauso! Wie schon gesagt nicht jeder ist ein HiFi Freak und will einfach nur zocken so wie ich und dafür ist das G35/930 einfach sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal einer Eure Logik erklären, wonach die billigen Treiber der 1337  H4xXx0r 0b0rRul0r G4m0rh34ds3Ts besser sein sollen? Irgendwann raff ich es nicht. 

Was in die Instrumente in einem Konzert eindeutig ortbar darstellt, wird dies auch mit Schritten oder MG Feuer im Spiel reproduzieren.


Hier scheinen viel zu viele unterwegs zu sein, die sich immer noch vom Marketing leimen lassen.


Vielleicht hilft ein älterer meiner Beiträge etwas als Denkanstoß:



> Logitech Sound ist totaler Dumfug, das sage ich dir als jemand der schon  ~15 Jahre Erfahrung mit Sound hat. Dies ist eine leidvolle, teure  Erfahrungsgeschichte durch zig Schrottheadsets und den halben PC  Audiomarkt, die mich in den Jahren mehr als die 2200€ meiner jetzigen  SOundausstattung gekostet hat.
> 
> 
> Daß hat mich unter anderem zu folgenden Erkenntnissen gebracht:
> ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Noch mal das G35 reicht völlig aus zum zocken, dazu hat es noch einen super Komfort und lässt sich schnell steuern, Lautstärke, Micro stumm, drei G3.......... das alles kann mal blitzschnell während dem zocken mit einer Hand steuern.
Was ich persönlich sehr angenehm finde.
Was ich damit sagen will das G35 wurde für Gamer konsepiert und nicht für HiFi Freaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Deine Logik hakt immer noch, weil die Hauptanforderung an ein Headset, nämlich die Ortung und Detailwiedergabe, mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer + Soundkarte besser ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Der Klang ist bei einem super HiFi KH besser aber die Ortung ist das selbe glaub mir!!
Du musst doch nur das Auto vor dir sehen da macht es kein Unterschied ob es mit HD oder VGA aufgelöst ist du wirst es auf jedenfall treffen mit deiner Knarre.
Verstehst du jetzt was ich meine, du bist nicht schneller mit der Ortung nur weil du ein 200€ AKG KH trägst. Das hab ich selber schon getestet, so fein sind die Unterschiede im Game nicht, da ist ein HiFi KH völlig überdimensioniert!
Ich hoffe du verstehst langsam meinen Standpunkt.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2011)

Eben nicht nur. Manchmal sind features genau so wichtig. Das Beispiel mit dem Stimmverzerrer ist da ganz gut.

Ich kenn auch jemanden, dem kannst du im Spiel sogar an den Höhen oder Tiefen alles verstellen und er nimmt es nichtmal wahr.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

Nein, weil meine Erfahrungen genau Gegenteilig sind.




> Das Beispiel mit dem Stimmverzerrer ist da ganz gut.


Sowas verbuche ich unter "billiges Marketing." Solche Funktionen bekommt man als gratis Plugin an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2011)

Geht mir nicht anders. Ist für manche aber ein Kaufgrund und wenn er nach soetwas sucht, sollte man ihn nicht belehren.

Ich selbst brauche z.B. ein Headset nur wenn meine kleine schläft, ansonsten kommt alles über meine Hifi-Anlage.

Und wenn ich schon mehrere Tausend Euro in diese investiert habe, dann möchte ich eben nicht für vielleicht 2h im Monat noch 250€ für einen Kopfhörer ausgeben. Da reicht mir seit jahren ein Headset für 59€. Zeig mir mal nen anständigen Kopfhörer in der Region. Ich hab noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Deine Logik hakt immer noch, weil die Hauptanforderung an ein Headset, nämlich die Ortung und Detailwiedergabe, mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer + Soundkarte besser ist.


 Damn right.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Geht mir nicht anders. Ist für manche aber ein  Kaufgrund und wenn er nach soetwas sucht, sollte man ihn nicht  belehren.


 Na dann brauchen wir ja keine Kaufberatung mehr.



Mfg, ice


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn du ein Schritt eines Gegeners hinter dir hörst ist es völlig egal wie der Schritt klingt, du wirst dich blitzschnell umdrehen und den Gegner ins Visier nehmen und auf den Abzug drücken!
Kein Gamer ist damit mit einem HiFi KH nicht besser oder schlechter als mit einem guten Headset.
Die kleinen Zugaben bei extra Gamer Headsets sind oft sehr hilfreich und alles andere als schnick schnack.
Damit ist es doch völlig in ordnung wenn ein User nach einem Headset fragt zum Gamen und man ihm dann das G35 zum Beispiel empfiehlt.
Dann ist es mir völlig unverständlich das ihr dann aus allen Wolken fällt und ihr dann dem armen Kerl ein super HiFi KH empfehlt das will mir nicht in die Birne.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein Schritt eines Gegeners hinter dir hörst ist es völlig egal wie der Schritt klingt, du wirst dich blitzschnell umdrehen und den Gegner ins Visier nehmen und auf den Abzug drücken!
> Kein Gamer ist damit mit einem HiFi KH nicht besser oder schlechter als mit einem guten Headset.
> Die kleinen Zugaben bei extra Gamer Headsets sind oft sehr hilfreich und alles andere als schnick schnack.
> Damit ist es doch völlig in ordnung wenn ein User nach einem Headset fragt zum Gamen und man ihm dann das G35 zum Beispiel empfiehlt.
> Dann ist es mir völlig unverständlich das ihr dann aus allen Wolken fällt und ihr dann dem armen Kerl ein super HiFi KH empfehlt das will mir nicht in die Birne.



Sign!!


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Das G35 ist nichts anderes als ein äußerst minderwertiger Stereokopfhörer mit Dolby-Headphone-emulation für ein Wahnsinnsgeld.
Da ist nix mit supertollen G4m0r-Sachen die Ortung verbessern. Dolby Headphone.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Das G35 ist ein super Gamer Headset und kein HiFi Kopfhörer. Lies mal was auf der Verpackung von dem Teil steht oder verwechselst du da was.


----------



## lu89 (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein Schritt eines Gegeners hinter dir hörst ist es völlig egal wie der Schritt klingt, du wirst dich blitzschnell umdrehen und den Gegner ins Visier nehmen und auf den Abzug drücken!
> Kein Gamer ist damit mit einem HiFi KH nicht besser oder schlechter als mit einem guten Headset.
> Die kleinen Zugaben bei extra Gamer Headsets sind oft sehr hilfreich und alles andere als schnick schnack.
> Damit ist es doch völlig in ordnung wenn ein User nach einem Headset fragt zum Gamen und man ihm dann das G35 zum Beispiel empfiehlt.
> Dann ist es mir völlig unverständlich das ihr dann aus allen Wolken fällt und ihr dann dem armen Kerl ein super HiFi KH empfehlt das will mir nicht in die Birne.



Eben! Das soetwas immer breit diskutiert werden muss. Klar ist die Kombi aus KH+Micro besser als ein Headset, ich würde ihm auch zu dieser raten, aber wenn der TE explizit ein solches möchte ist das doch wohl seine Entscheidung. Also hört jetzt bitte mit dieser Diskussion auf und empfehlt im das, was er auch wirklich haben möchte


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das G35 ist ein super Gamer Headset und kein HiFi Kopfhörer. Lies mal was auf der Verpackung von dem Teil steht oder verwechselst du da was.


 Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich habe das gegenteil gesagt, und zwar dass das Teil Müll ist.
Die Sache ist nur, dass ein Hifi-Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte Hifi UND Gaming kann. Beides besser als G35. Warum habe ich ja schon geschrieben...

Mfg, ice

€dit: 





			
				lu89 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hört jetzt bitte mit dieser Diskussion auf und empfehlt im das, was er auch wirklich haben möchte


Ich empfehl hier bald garnix mehr und geh ins Hifi-Forum wenn das so weitergeht...


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

> Ich empfehl hier bald garnix mehr und geh ins Hifi-Forum wenn das so weitergeht...


Da ist echt zum kotzen... hier muss man sich von kleinen, sechzehnjährigen Kiddies zwischen den Zeilen vorhalten lassen, man hätte keine Ahnung.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2011)

Was ist z.B. ein 100-200€ KH wert, wenn er an den onboardsound eines 50€ Mainboards angeschlossen wird, weil er im Rechner keinen Steckplatz mehr frei hat?

@Madz
Wer bitte sagt denn, dass Ihr keine Ahnung habt?


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Same here, das wird nach den Ferien wahrscheinlich wieder besser werden, hoffenltich sonst ab ins Hifi-Forum(bin zwar schon da aber egal)
EDIT er kling immernoch um Welten besser als das achso geile Kave


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

@Cleriker: Mehr als ein Logischrott irgendwas.

Mfg, ice


----------



## lu89 (4. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> €dit: Ich empfehl hier bald garnix mehr und geh ins Hifi-Forum wenn das so weitergeht...


Ich kann deinen Standpunkt ja verstehen und sehen auch ein, das man den TE darauf aufmerksam machen sollte, aber ich finde man muss das nicht seitenlang diskutieren. Sonst kommt  irgendwann ein mod und macht hier dicht. Und damit ist dem TE bestimmt nicht geholfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn du meinst das das G35 Müll zum Musik hören ist dann will ich dir nicht widersprechen obwohl es nicht ganz so ist. Der Punkt ist doch das das G35 fürs Gamen gut ist, man kann mit einem AKG nicht besser und schneller orten als mit dem G35. Die Auflösung des inGames Sounds ist für HiFi gar nicht ausgelegt.
Du kannst doch nicht einfach behaupten das ein Mercedes Truck völliger Müll ist weil er mit einem Formel 1 Auto nicht mit halten kann, will er ja auch nicht er ist ja ein Truck das glänzt wenn du 10 Tonnen laden willst, mach das mal mir einem Formel 1 Auto.
Ihr versteht einfach nicht um was es hier geht!


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Was soll man denn machen, HAWX hier von seinem achsogeilem Kave schwafeln lassen, dass sehen dann andere User und kaufen diesen mit Verlaub schrott, dass ist ja nicht sinn und zweck der Sache.
BTW fürs Gamen ist nach der Ansicht von einigen wahrscheinlcih auch ein 10€ Mediamarkt Headset toll, reicht doch auch aus, da dass ja nicht auf Hifi und guten Klang ausgelegt ist


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 Jahre alt
> 
> Mfg, ice


 Du weisst schon auf wen das abzielte. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist z.B. ein 100-200€ KH wert, wenn er an den onboardsound eines 50€ Mainboards angeschlossen wird, weil er im Rechner keinen Steckplatz mehr frei hat?


Sehr viel mehr, als jedes Headset. Wenn man einen niederohmigen Kopfhörer kauft, ist selbst der Onboard kein problem, auch wenn man bei weitem nicht das ganze Potential ausnutzt.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

Leute bitte!!! Kriegt euch mal wieder ein  

Wenn ihr über die Vorzüge und Nachteile von diesem und jenem Reden wollt macht das doch bitte im Sound Diskussionsthread. 

Mfg


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

> Der Punkt ist doch das das G35 fürs Gamen gut ist, man kann mit einem AKG nicht besser und schneller orten als mit dem G35.


Ich wette einen Kasten Bier dagegen, sofern eine Asus Xonar DX davorhängt.
Und außerdem: Die Auflösung des Sounds ist für Hifi nicht ausgelegt?!        Hifi=High Fidelity=Hohe (Klang-)Treue


Mfg, ice


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Nein die Ortung ist einfach die selbe ob jetzt ein Schritt hinter dir hoch oder eher tief kling oder nach sonst was. So lang du den Ton als Schritt wahr nimmst wirst du mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit drauf reagieren. Frag mal Profi Spieler die sind selbst mit einem 20€ Kopfhörer nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

Das hat imo doch rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun!


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Google mal nach den Blauertschen Bändern. Wenn ein Band nicht vernünftig widergegeben wird (was bei G35 und konsorten nicht unwahrscheinlich ist) hört man eben nicht ob vorn oder hinten. Und sehr leise Nachladegeräusche etc werden von G35 und sonstigen Plastikbombern auch verschluckt, weil deren Hochtonauflösung eben auf dem Niveau von 10€-Kopfhörern ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2011)

Grade die Ortung ist da so eine Sache... auf einfachem kaum definiertem Terrain ist das wirklich recht egal. Feinheiten im Klang können mit einem guten equipment aber schon vorher eine exakte Positions/Situations-bestimmung ermöglichen. Diese könnte bei ungenau definierten Tönen schwierig werden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

Das sogenannte leise Nachladegeräusch klingt bei einem guten KH vielleicht besser aber das es das G35 einfach verschluckt weil es so schlecht ist, stimmt einfach nicht.
Das wurde auch so schon von der PCGH getestet und wurde sogar Testsieger. Hätte es solche krassen Einschränkungen hätte man davon bestimmt schon gehört, zumal ich es hier habe und diese Aussage einfach nicht stimmt.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Damals als noch ein Redakteur in Fürth getestet hat kam ja auch generell nix schlaues bei raus. Jetzt schreibt User nfsgame die Sound-Tests der PCGH. Frag ihn doch mal, was er vom G35 hält.
Und glaub mir, die Aussage stimmt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man denn machen, HAWX hier von seinem achsogeilem Kave schwafeln lassen, dass sehen dann andere User und kaufen diesen mit Verlaub schrott, dass ist ja nicht sinn und zweck der Sache.
> BTW fürs Gamen ist nach der Ansicht von einigen wahrscheinlcih auch ein 10€ Mediamarkt Headset toll, reicht doch auch aus, da dass ja nicht auf Hifi und guten Klang ausgelegt ist



Achsogeil? Ich betone jetzt schon zum ich weiß nicht wie vielten Mal das die Ortung besser ist! Nicht der Klang! In einige von euren Köpfen will das aber nicht so recht passen!


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Warum hört man das nachladen denn nicht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Damals als noch ein Redakteur in Fürth getestet hat kam ja auch generell nix schlaues bei raus. Jetzt schreibt User nfsgame die Sound-Tests der PCGH. Frag ihn doch mal, was er vom G35 hält.
> Und glaub mir, die Aussage stimmt
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Dann schreib ihn doch mal an das er sich hier zu äußert denn seine Meinung würde mich doch sehr interessieren. Ob er das was du und Madz hier sagt einfach so unterschreiben würde.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das sogenannte leise Nachladegeräusch klingt bei einem guten KH vielleicht besser aber das es das G35 einfach verschluckt weil es so schlecht ist, stimmt einfach nicht.
> Das wurde auch so schon von der PCGH getestet und wurde sogar Testsieger. Hätte es solche krassen Einschränkungen hätte man davon bestimmt schon gehört, zumal ich es hier habe und diese Aussage einfach nicht stimmt.


 
Verschluckt wird es nicht, allerdings klingt es durch die badewannige Abstimmung und in allen Frequenzbereichen nicht gerade mit hoher Präzision gesegneten Wiedergabe nicht sehr realistisch. Ich finde, dass Nachladen auf dem Teil ähnelt eher dem Geräusch einer sterbenden Schlange oder so ähnlich .
Naja, manche mögen es mögen .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Warum hört man das nachladen denn nicht?



Dann stimmt was mit deinem Gehör nicht und du solltest zum Arzt gehen denn ich habe keine Probleme das Nachladen zu hören, mal echt jetzt!


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann schreib ihn doch mal an das er sich hier zu äußert denn seine Meinung würde mich doch sehr interessieren. Ob er das was du und Madz hier sagt einfach so unterschreiben würde.


Also bis zu den Tests von nfsgame fand ich die Soundreviews von PCGH unprofessionell, schlampig und inkompetent. Ich konnte mich dem Eindruck nicht verwehren, daß der Schreiberling keine Erfahrungen außerhalb des Gamerbereichs vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann stimmt was mit deinem Gehör nicht und du solltest zum Arzt gehen denn ich habe keine Probleme das Nachladen zu hören, mal echt jetzt!



Er fragt doch und sagt nicht, dass man es nicht hört

@Madz Das stimmt sowas von mein EX-50 Euro 5.1 System hat mit sehr gut abgeschnitten, direkt hinter einem Motiv 5
Wobei ich mittlerweile weiß das Teufel auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte deinen einen Pist so aufgefasst, dass man das Nachlade fast nicht bis gar nicht hört. 
Wenn ich das Falsch verstanden habe, ignoriere die Frage einfach.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Hören tut man es, nur hört sich wenig nach Nachladen an und es kann auch von anderen Geräuschen überdeckt werden. Stichwort Hochtonauflösung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Scheolin (4. Juli 2011)

Sers,


ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das das Kave doch ne coole ortung hat....aber der AKG is vonner ortung gleichauf und klingt auchnoch gut.

Frequenzlöcher hat der auch nicht, also hört man auch die zweite hälfte vom plant Geräusch, und nicht nur den Anfang.Ob das jetzt wichtig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Das Kave hat halt n cooles Mic. Nichts nervt mehr als Hintergrundrauschen/Tastas/Chips/Eltern. Da kann ein Zalman Mic1 halt nicht mithalten.

Ich hab beide hier im Direktvegleich, gespielt wird COD4 Promod inner ESL ;D

MfG Scheolin


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> 
> ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das das Kave doch ne coole ortung hat....aber der AKG is vonner ortung gleichauf und klingt auchnoch gut.
> 
> ...



Endlich! Ich für meinen Teil empfinde das Kave halt sogar noch als noch ein ganzes Stück besser.(Ortung) Mag aber vllt. auch an unterschiedlichen SoKa's; Settings liegen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

Dein 530er AKG, ne?


----------



## Ahrtos (13. Juli 2011)

servus...

ich hab leider nicht alles gelesen... muss ich zugeben...

aber:
@* Liistefano*

WEnn du gamer bist und freiheit genießen willst... dann hol dir das headset... WEnn du aber so ein musik mensch bist oder DJ oder irgendwas anderes als ein normaler musik hörer... dann kauf dir n anderes headset... ich habs seit es in deutschland in die läden gekommen ist und wills auch nichtmehr hergeben... 

was ich noch sagen kann ist: ich kann mit meinem headset sogar auf die andere straßenseite gehen zum kiosk und kann immernoch mit meinen leuten im ts quatschen ^^ ... was den akku betrifft kann ich dir nur sagen das bei ausgiebiegen zokken es nach ner zeit nervig wird wenn das headset einfach aus geht... es meldet sich auch nicht wenn der akku leer ist... doof ist nur wenn du dich nach ner halben stunde im ts fragst warum keiner mehr mit dir spricht  aber ich sags ma so...: wenn du abends dat kabel dran ballerst und am nächsten tag so nach schule/arbeit anfängst los zu legen reicht der akku mindestens solange, bis du wieder pennen gehen willst und du das kabel wieder dran steckst...

gewicht ist für n headset+akku nicht sonderlich extrem... da fand ich das frühere meduasa und konsorten viel schlimmer...

es ist zwar n bissel teuer... aber ich würds für nix auf der welt wieder hergeben... auser für n besseres wireless gamer Headset von Logitech...

ps: menschen die kommen und sagen: mimimi sennheiser is viel geiler als alles andere und mimimi du zahlst für dein schrott logitech viel zu viel...

da sag ich nur: packt euch ma an kopf und schaut mal nach was vernünftige sennheiser kosten... hab ich geld zu verschenken ???
und wenn jetzt links gepostet werden mit dem text: mimimi schau mal was du für den preis vom logitech von nem anderen hersteller bekommen hättest... da sag ich nur: drauf geschissen  ich wollte das... und es ist top... jeder der was anderes sagt hat noch nie n egoshooter gespielt ^^


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

> da sag ich nur: packt euch ma an kopf und schaut mal nach was vernünftige sennheiser kosten... hab ich geld zu verschenken ???


Du bekommst für weniger etwas besseres. Aber das gab es hier ja schon.


> mimimi schau mal was du für den preis vom logitech von nem anderen  hersteller bekommen hättest... da sag ich nur: drauf geschissen


Also hast du doch Geld zu verschenken wenn du auf eine schlechte Preis/Leistung "scheißt"?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (13. Juli 2011)

@ Iceman

Irgendwie verstehe seine Logik auch nicht. Der ganze Text liest sich beinah wie der eines Gehirngewaschenen. 1:0 fürs Marketing.

P.S. Wann sind die Ferien endlich um?


----------



## Liistefano (31. Juli 2011)

Soo hab mir jetzt mal das G930 bestellt und muss sagen der Sound hat mich überzeugt. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich doch wieder zurückschicken weil das Mikrofon bei einer Aufnahme mit Fraps sehr sehr komisch klingt irgendwie metallisch wie so ein Roboter. So deshalb bin ich am überlegen ob ich entweder die Kombi KH+Mic nehme oder halt wieder ein Headset. So und da kommt ihr ins Spiel was wäre die beste Lösung bezüglich Mic und Soundqualität ? 

MfG Listefano


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Guck auf Seite 1 in Madz Liste


----------



## mister-fister (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du zu viel Geld hast kannst du auch zu nem Astro Gaming HS greifen  Die Dinger sind zwar recht teuer aber haben 1a Klang und Verarbeitung.


----------



## Liistefano (31. Juli 2011)

Könnte ~120€ ausgeben evtl sogar etwas mehr. Es wäre aber ambesten wenn es ne recht gute Möglichkeit für 120€ gibt.


----------



## Madz (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn es vom Geld passt, würde ich einen der Kopfhörer aus der 150€ Klasse, eine Xonar Soundkarte und ein Zalman MIkro kaufen.


----------



## mister-fister (31. Juli 2011)

Liistefano schrieb:


> Könnte ~120€ ausgeben evtl sogar etwas mehr. Es wäre aber ambesten wenn es ne recht gute Möglichkeit für 120€ gibt.



ok da scheidet astro gaming dann aus


----------



## Liistefano (31. Juli 2011)

Macht eine Xonar Soundkarte wirklich viel aus. Zurzeit hab ich den Realtek ALC892. Dann könnte man ja erstmal die Kopfhörer und das Mic kaufen und dann später ne Soundkarte dazu. 
Hat zufällig jemand ne Hörprobe von dem Zalman Mic. Habe auf Youtube nicht wirklich was gefunden.

MfG Listefano


----------



## Lee (31. Juli 2011)

So wahnsinnig viel macht die Soundkarte nicht aus. Ich würde jetzt eher einmal Geld in die Kopfhörer stecken. Eine günstige Soundkarte kann man später immernoch kaufen.

Bevorzugst du offene oder geschlossene Kopfhörer?


----------



## Liistefano (31. Juli 2011)

Hatte bis jetzt das Razer Carcharias und das Logitech G930 und die beiden waren soweit ich weiß geschlossen.


----------



## Madz (31. Juli 2011)

Bestell dir doch einfach mal 2-3 verschiedene Kopfhörer und teste selbst!.


----------



## Liistefano (2. August 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand das Zalman ZM-Mic1 und könnte eine Hörprobe auf Youtube stellen ? 

Und gibt es noch andere gute Ansteckmikros? 

MfG Liistefano


----------



## Madz (2. August 2011)

Bestell es dir doch einfach und teste selbst! Bei 7€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------

